# What powerhead would suit this best...



## WiyRay (Jan 11, 2009)

Hey all,

I've got a moderately-somewhat heavily planted 46g bowfront tank set up with 3 Eheim 2215's running. I'm looking to get more water movement going. I'm thinking a Koralia would do the trick without being an eyesore. Question is, which one should I get? 

I have no experience with Koralia's whatsoever, so I have no idea what kind of flow to expect. Just looking for something enough to give the kuhli loaches something to swim against and also give more spaces for the flower shrimps to stand in.

Would the nano 425 be enough?


----------



## SKurj (Oct 26, 2011)

I recently put the koralia nano 425gph in a 55g, for the moment I think it will be ok. I have it situated right in the middle at the top on the back glass angled towards the bottom and front corner. I am not sure it is enough. I am not concerned about it now, as I am about to stock the tank with small fish (under 2") but in the future I will likely upgrade to something with probably twice the flow.

The nano is a nice small unit though, much smaller than I expected, hardly an eye sore imo.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

I'd go up to a large model, but its really hard to judge. Fortunately the flow from koralias ia very large, but not too intense.


----------



## WiyRay (Jan 11, 2009)

Well its good to know that the flow of Koralias arn't intense. It was definitely a concern that it might cause torrential outcomes.

So it sounds as though the 425 won't be enough if you're already thinking of upgrading. 

Do you think the flow of the water will reach from one side of the tank to the other side? 36" length tank?


----------

